# I look forward to meeting you



## charlie77

i would like to respond to a dinner invitation by saying
"i look forward to meeting you"
how would i translate this...

also i would be open to a more humorous way of saying this as well.

thank you all...
NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Ce fil comprend plusieurs discussions existantes sur le même thème.
MODERATOR NOTE: This thread includes several existing discussions on the same topic.
---------


----------



## amande2

"J'ai hâte de vous rencontrer"
"Je suis impatient de vous rencontrer"

there's nothing fun about it but that's what i'd say.


----------



## BERENICE S

Hello,

The "official" translation would be "Dans l'attente de vous rencontrer,..."

You might also say
"je suis impatient de vous rencontrer"
"j'aurai plaisir à vous rencontrer",...
...

B.


----------



## pieanne

Je me réjouis de vous/te rencontrer/retrouver...
J'ai déjà mis ma serviette...
Je piaffe d'impatience...


----------



## BMR

formal (and literraly), ending a letter/email : 
_Dans l'attente de vous rencontrer. 
Dans l'attente de notre rendez-vous.
Dans l'attente de cette occasion.

_


----------



## RDJ

Hello. Can these formal responses also apply to other situations? I would like to tell a professor in France that I look forward to meeting him (for the first time). Thanks.


----------



## SwissPete

Je me réjouis de vous voir / de vous rencontrer / de faire votre connaissance.

Yes, it can apply to other situations.


----------



## Suriak

_Dans l'attente de notre rendez-vous._


can this phrase stand on its own? or should it be followed by something?

can i use it if i want to end an email by say that "I look forward to meeting *with you*" - context: the email is about setting up a meeting with a client that I have never met before in person.

thanks in advance


----------



## pieanne

No, it cannot stand on its own. It's got to be followed (for instance) by something like: "Je vous prie d'agréer mes salutations blah blah..."


----------



## twinkletoes23

Hi,
I'm writing an email to a french family who I'm going to stay with on Friday and I would like to say 'I look forward to meeting you on Friday' ... I have absolutely no idea on how to say this without being unneccessarily formal. 
Many thanks.


----------



## Lotuselisa

Je suis impatient(e) de vous rencontrer Vendredi.


----------



## Viobi

Or "J'ai hâte de vous rencontrer* v*endredi". No capitals on day or month names in French.


----------



## Alisha.S

Hello,

I'm trying to say "I look forward to meeting you" to finish an email to someone I'm hoping to rent a room from. 

Would the phrase, "au plaisir de vous rencontrer" fit in this context?

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Alisha


----------



## doinel

It fits the context!
Or
je languis de vous rencontrer: not formal enough.


----------



## bh7

j'aurai donc le plaisir de vous rencontrer le ...


----------



## stefenlum

"en attendant le plaisir de vous rencontrer"

"en attendant le plaisir de faire votre connaissance"


----------



## Anna soror

Ou "J'espère vous rencontrer bientôt"

"Dans l'attente de vous rencontrer"

if you want to make it short


----------



## amg8989

Salut à tous, 

I saw a thread about "I look forward to meeting you soon" and the general consensus was, "_*j'ai hâte de vous rencontrer*_" or some various forms of it.

I'm wondering if there's a distinction when the *mood* is much more *serious* or *solemn*--by that I mean that the circumstances I'm finally meeting this person (a French teacher) is because her husband (my former digital photography teacher for 3 years) has brain cancer, and is not doing well at all. So it's not like a happy upbeat "can't wait to meet you!" 

So in English I think of it more as:
_"It will be nice to meet you at last" _ (apparently he [my teacher] spoke highly of me over the years to her)



*ce sera un plaisir de faire enfin ta connaissance *
??

Merci d'avance!


----------



## lamy08

Je me réjouis de faire (enfin) votre connaissance.


----------



## amg8989

lamy08 said:


> Je *me réjouis* de faire (enfin) votre connaissance.



Merci!

 so does that seems less "excited" than using "_avoir hâte de_" ?? if so, that's  exactly what I want....


----------



## Oddmania

_Je me réjouis_ reminds me of_ I'm delighted_... :/

I'd say _Je suis impatient de vous/te rencontrer_, this sounds more neutral and less _enjôleur_ to me.


----------



## Itisi

Je serai heureux de faire enfin votre connaissance.


----------



## Chambery90

Bonsoir, 

Je suis en train d'écrire un message à mon employeuse et je veux dire 'I look forward to meeting you and working for your company.'

Est-ce que c'est 'dans l'attente de vous rencontrer et de travailler pour votre entreprise. . . '

Merci d'avance


----------



## arsham

Your sentence is incomplete, you can say
Dans l'attente de vous rencontrer, veuillez recevoir/agréer mes salutations distinguées.
Or 
Au plaisir de vous rencontrer et de travailler avec vous.


----------



## Matbat

Cela me semble bien. Mais je dirais plutôt : "Dans l'attente de vous rencontrer et de travailler avec vous," suivi d'une expression de politesse comme "je vous prie d'agréer, Madame/Monsieur, l'expression de mes salutations distinguées".


----------



## JKMPenn2010

Bonsoir a toutes et tous!

Une américaine dans la poursuite d'un stage en France, je viens de recevoir la confirmation d'un entretien par mail suite a un offre d'entretien par telephone et je suis un peu perplexe sur la réponse que je dois écrire. Je manque la sorte de délicatesse qu'il faut pour naviguer le recrutement et je voulais savoir si vous pourriez me conseiller sur la bonne facon de dire "I look forward to meeting you on the 18th". 

"j'attends avec impatience" semble trop
"je rejouis" semble aussi trop enthousiaste. 
J'ai hate" semble trop informel.
J'ai vu "j'attends avec plaisir" qui a l'air de marcher, mais je ne sais pas si je dois suivre ca avec un nom ou un verbe, par exemple "J'attends avec plaisir a vous rencontrer le 18" ou "J'attends avec plaisir notre rencontre le 18" ....ca marche? 

Bref, je n'ai aucun idee ou commencer!


----------



## Yendred

I suggest:*
"Dans l'attente (impatiente) de vous rencontrer (le 18).*" (it can stand as a whole sentence)

Note that specifying the date, if you already mentioned it before, is useless.


----------



## Gil

Au plaisir de vous rencontrer le 18.


----------



## Nicomon

J'allais suggérer : _Je serai heureuse de vous rencontrer le 18. 

_Mais je crois que je préfère la suggestion de Gil . 





> J'attends avec plaisir notre rencontre *du *18....ca marche?


 À mon avis ça marche, avec la petite correction.


----------



## pointvirgule

Gil said:


> Au plaisir de vous rencontrer le 18.


+2


----------



## stephdomenico

Bonjour!

I will be staying with a host family in Normandy in a few weeks, and I wanted to write them an email to introduce myself. I wanted to include the phrase, "I look forward to meeting you and your family," but I'm not sure which way is most polite and gets my point across. Would "Je hâte de vous rencontrer et votre famille" work?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Almost! *J'ai *hâte de vous rencontrer vous et votre famille ou J'ai hâte de vous rencontrer ainsi que votre famille.


----------



## stephdomenico

Ah perfect! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## sam.marie7

Hello! I realize this is an older thread, and am wondering if this would also apply to online meeting (Zoom). I am scheduling a Zoom meeting with someone I haven't met yet, and I would like to sign the email as "I look forward to our meeting next week," with my name at the end. Though the connection is formal, the person has been relatively informal in her communications (I would like, however, to remain moderately formal in my response). 

"Dans l'attente de vous rencontrer" seems off to me when it is an online meeting. Could I perhaps sign it as "Dans l'attente de notre rendez-vous la semaine prochaine"? I am grateful for your thoughts and suggestions! Thank you in advance!


----------



## tartopom

sam.marie7 said:


> "Dans l'attente de vous rencontrer"


is what I'd've said.


----------



## Nicomon

@  sam.marie7    Here are two suggestions to get the ball rolling.  You may want to wait for other opinions...

_Au plaisir de vous parler de vive voix la semaine prochaine. 
J'attends avec plaisir notre rendez-vous de la semaine prochaine. _

I for one don't like _ Dans l'attente de vous rencontrer / notre  rencontre _ by itself,  in any context.
It basically means _pending our meeting / while awaiting our meeting_.   It's missing something.


----------



## le chat noir

In an official French letter you'd be expected to finish with the verbose and 100% rigid "je vous prie d'agréer, [some more or less obsequious address],  l'expression de [some carefully chosen thing to express, like "high esteem" or "respectful feelings", depending on relative prestige. It's our local version of the famous Japanese salutations].

That might explain why we tend to use unfinished sentences like "Dans l'attente de vous rencontrer...". It's designed to blend into the mandatory truckload of platitudes.


----------



## Nicomon

@ le chat noir  :  Il n'est pas plus long d'écrire   « _Au plaisir de vous voir / rencontrer.  _».   
Et là, on n'a pas l'impression que la phrase est incomplète.  
Sinon - et je ne sais pas pourquoi -  je mettrais le nom plutôt que le verbe :  _Dans l'attente de notre rencontre...    _


----------



## le chat noir

Je parle de lettres officielles en France. Par exemple pour écrire à un juge, un professeur, un avocat.
Les formules sont absolument rigides. Si on ne les suit pas, on passe pour un mal élevé


----------



## Nicomon

@ le chat noir : J'avais compris.   C'est pareil au Québec.  

Je disais seulement que pour un courriel moins officiel,  je préfère de loin « _Au plaisir de vous rencontrer. _»  à  _« Dans l'attente de vous rencontrer... » _qui oblige les points de suspension  (et dans quel cas je mettrais le nom _rencontre_).


----------



## le chat noir

Ah pardon, je croyais que les usages s'étaient alignés sur ceux des US.


----------



## sam.marie7

@Nicomon merci de me l'éxpliquer. Well, I've made a social blunder then, but I will use these suggestions in the future!


----------

